# Epiphone Embassy V



## punisher911 (Jul 2, 2010)

So I picked up an Epiphone Embassy V. It plays great, it's just real dark sounding. The pups don't seem to be equal size to any other brand so I can't change them to brighten them up. It has Rotosounds on it from previous owner. Any idea on what to do? Maybe try some D'Addario Super Brights?







oops, that's my new Harley.. lol






darn it, that's me and Chimaira in Berlin.. I promise I'll get the hang of this... lol

Here we go...


----------



## Jogeta (Jul 2, 2010)

show off 
one love for Chimaira too \m/


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 2, 2010)

What are the measurements of the pickups?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2010)

Check out some Bartolini and Delano pickups, I'd be surprised if neither company didn't make a similar sized pickups. Bartolini alone has well over a dozen different housings/shapes.


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 2, 2010)

If I remember correctly, they were 4x1 3/8. EMGs are 4x1.5. I didn't think about Barts...


----------



## lencybrostan (Jul 3, 2010)

This instrument seems a great built around a beautifully figured Swamp Ash body. This instrument will compliment any style of music. The 34&#8221; scale gives it Great sustain and playability making this an excellent addition to any collection.


----------

